# Scan the horizon



## busterkeaton

Here the context:

The Homeric poems are vocal and lyrical. In their account of myriad things that people do with their eyes are begging, imploring, showing rage, showing horror, scanning the horizon, and weeping.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Andoush

¿Qué te parece *escudriñar el horizonte *u *otear el horizonte*?


----------



## busterkeaton

Puede funcionar escudriñar, ya que otear no se entendería en mi país. 
Gracias


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

*Otear* es mirar desde un lugar alto, es muy apropiado para horizonte pero no quizas en éste contexto tan desesperanzado. *Escudriñar* es mirar algo con mucho detalle, tampoco me parece. Quizás *atisbar* que significa ver desde donde ellos pueden, con cierta dificultad, pesimismo al no encontrar salida


----------



## busterkeaton

Atisbar en Costa Rica no suena bien desafortunadamente. Nada mas para aclarar el contexto de lo que se dice: no hay alusión a algo negativo o desesperanzado. A lo que se hace alusión es a que en Homero los ojos hacen muchas cosas: llorar, implorar, etc. pero no mirar. No existe en Grecia Clásica concepción de la vista. 
Gracias.


----------



## busterkeaton

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> *Otear* es mirar desde un lugar alto, es muy apropiado para horizonte pero no quizas en éste contexto tan desesperanzado. *Escudriñar* es mirar algo con mucho detalle, tampoco me parece. Quizás *atisbar* que significa ver desde donde ellos pueden, con cierta dificultad, pesimismo al no encontrar salida



Sin embargo, tu sugerencia me permitió encontrar la palabra AVISTAR que se refiere a alcanzar con la vista.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

*Avistar* es la mejor opción, sin duda.


----------



## begoaspi

Disiento. Avistar no es lo mismo. Cuando se escudriña o se escruta, se intenta ver algo. Cuanda se avista, se ve.


----------



## Andoush

begoaspi said:


> Disiento. Avistar no es lo mismo. Cuando se escudriña o se escruta, se intenta ver algo. Cuanda se avista, se ve.



Para más información:

*otear**.*(De or. inc.).
*1. *tr. Registrar desde un lugar alto lo que está abajo.
*2. *tr. Escudriñar, registrar o mirar con cuidado.

*escudriñar**.*(De _escrudiñar_).
*1. *tr. Examinar, inquirir y averiguar cuidadosamente algo y sus circunstancias

*avistar**.*
*1. *tr. Alcanzar con la vista algo.
*2. *prnl. Dicho de una persona: Reunirse con otra para tratar algún negocio.

Enfin...


----------



## albertovidal

Andoush said:


> Para más información:
> 
> *otear**.*(De or. inc.).
> *1. *tr. Registrar desde un lugar alto lo que está abajo.
> *2. *tr. Escudriñar, registrar o mirar con cuidado.
> 
> *escudriñar**.*(De _escrudiñar_).
> *1. *tr. Examinar, inquirir y averiguar cuidadosamente algo y sus circunstancias
> 
> *avistar**.*
> *1. *tr. Alcanzar con la vista algo.
> *2. *prnl. Dicho de una persona: Reunirse con otra para tratar algún negocio.
> 
> Enfin...




¡Más claro, échale agua!
Saludos, Andoush


----------



## begoaspi

Me parecen muy bien esas definiciones. ¿Pero qué significa *scan the horizon*? No significa avistar, porque eso viene sin esfuerzo, mientras que *scan* según el diccionario también y con ese ejemplo en particular: _examine something in detail: to subject something to a thorough examination  _scanning the horizon 

implica un esfuerzo .

Escrutar: Mirar una ÷cosa con mucha atención para descubrir algo en ella: ‘Escrutar el horizonte’. 
Avistar: Ver ÷algo en el campo o en el mar a considerable distancia: ‘Por la tarde avistamos la costa’

En cuanto a escudriñar Andoush ha elegido una de las definiciones, que no es la que mejor se aplica a este caso. Copio otra:
Mirar intensamente en un ÷sitio en busca de algo: ‘Escudriñaba el mar en busca de alguna nave’


----------



## busterkeaton

Muy interesante discusion, gracias.


----------



## albertovidal

Lamento estar en desacuerdo con *begoaspi*.
Si "scan" significa "examine somehting in detail" eso es, justamente, lo que quiere decir (y así lo dijo *Andoush*) _"escudriñar"_


----------



## cal aggie

At least in the US, one would not ordinarily use "scan" to mean "examine in detail." The idea of "scanning the horizon" is to move ones eyes slowly across the horizon, looking out toward the water, to try to identify the sail of a ship or a trace of land. Based on the previous discussion, it seems to me like "mirar" or "escrutar" might come the closest.


----------



## albertovidal

But "escrutar" according to the DRAE doesn't mean "mirar".
"Escudriñar" means to examine something carefully in an attempt to find something one's looking for.
*escrutar: **1.     * tr. Indagar, examinar cuidadosamente, explorar.* 2.     * tr.  Reconocer y computar los votos que para elecciones u otros actos  análogos se han dado secretamente por medio de bolas, papeletas o en  otra forma.

*escudriñar: **1.     * tr. _Examinar, _inquirir y averiguar_ cuidadosamente algo _y sus circunstancias_._



_

_


----------



## cal aggie

De hecho, ¿y si se usa "examinar"?


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Si o simplemente, observar el horizonte. Escudriñar tiene un sonido horrible y es rebuscada.


----------



## chileno

Andoush said:


> ¿Qué te parece *escudriñar el horizonte *u *otear el horizonte*?



Completamente de acuerdo, especialmente con escudriñar.


----------



## albertovidal

¿"Escudriñar" es rebuscada?
La he leído en decenas de libros y diarios.
Se ve que no leemos lo mismo


----------



## chileno

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> Si o simplemente, observar el horizonte. Escudriñar tiene un sonido horrible y es rebuscada.



Posiblemente, pero to observe the horizon no es exactamente to scan the horizon, a mí entender.


----------



## albertovidal

chileno said:


> Posiblemente, pero to observe the horizon no es exactamente to scan the horizon, a mí entender.


----------



## cal aggie

chileno said:


> Posiblemente, pero to observe the horizon no es exactamente to scan the horizon, a mí entender.


Good point. Observe has a passive connotation, whereas scan is more active. How about inventing a new word: "escanear"? If one can googlear, this can't be all bad.


----------



## begoaspi

Es gracioso lo mal que nos entendemos algunas veces. Lo digo por este comentario:

albertovidal

    Re: Scan the horizon
    Lamento estar en desacuerdo con begoaspi.
    Si "scan" significa "examine somehting in detail" eso es, justamente, lo que quiere decir (y así lo dijo Andoush) "escudriñar" 

El caso es que yo creo precisamente que se debe traducir por *escudriñar o escrutar el horizonte* aunque prefiero escrutar, me parece más bonito.

También me parece curioso el comentario siguiente:
cal aggie 	 	 		Re: Scan the horizon
 			 			At least in the US, one would not ordinarily use "scan" to mean  "examine in detail." The idea of "scanning the horizon" is to move ones  eyes slowly across the horizon, looking out toward the water, to try to  identify the sail of a ship or a trace of land. Based on the previous  discussion, it seems to me like "mirar" or "escrutar" might come the  closest. 		​La definición que yo había dado no me parece distinta de la que das, cal aggie, solo creo que has usado otras palabras para decir practicamente lo mismo.
En España, al menos, *escrutar el horizonte*, estoy segura de que tiene numerosos entecedentes literarios.


----------



## albertovidal

*begoaspi*:
El caso es que yo creo precisamente que se debe traducir por *escudriñar o escrutar el horizonte* aunque prefiero escrutar, me parece más bonito.
En cuanto a escudriñar *Andoush* ha elegido una de las definiciones, que no es la que mejor se aplica a este caso. Copio otra:
Mirar intensamente en un ÷sitio en busca de algo: ‘Escudriñaba el mar en busca de alguna nave’ 				

Creo que no se trata de encontrar la palabra más "bonita" sino la más adecuada para una traducción.

Googleando la frase "escrutar el horizonte" da un poco más de 62 000 resultados contra los más de 142 000 de "escudriñar el horizonte". Además, la mayoría de las frases *"escudriñar el horizonte"* _provienen de periódicos y libros españoles_.
Es curioso, ¿no?


----------



## busterkeaton

¡Muy interesante!


----------



## INFOJACK

Ver en el horizonte.


----------



## busterkeaton

REPITO el contexto de lo que se dice: A lo que se hace alusión es a que en Homero los ojos hacen muchas cosas: llorar, implorar, etc. pero no mirar o ver. No existe en Grecia Clásica concepción de la vista a través de los ojos. 
Gracias.


----------



## chileno

¿Estás seguro de lo que dices? Mira que las estatuas de estos griegos eran formidable.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Sería interesante que aclararas ese punto Busterbeaton, así es más fácil encontrar la palabra, además sobre todo, es muy interesante. Los griegos no pensaban que miraban con los ojos, porque no existía tal concepto.¿ Que concepto de percepción existía para ellos?  Cuando  cerraban los ojos y las imágenes desaparecían, ¿a que lo atribuían? Gracias desde ya por tu aclaración.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

albertovidal said:


> Lamento estar en desacuerdo con *begoaspi*.
> Si "scan" significa "examine somehting in detail" eso es, justamente, lo que quiere decir (y así lo dijo *Andoush*) _"escudriñar"_


No me refería a la palabra más bonita. Me refería a una palabra que sea la más adecuada, no solo porque exprese fielmente la original, sino porque que sea armónica, este en sintonía con el resto. Me refería a dar importancia la estética 
Eso es lo que separa a los buenos traductores de los mediocres. Prueba de lo que digo son la cantidad de libros imposible de leer por sus traducciones precisas (si se entiende precisas por buscarlas palabras en el diccionario) y cacofónicamente empalagosas
Hay una palabra inglesa, Smart, que significa elegante y a la vez inteligente, Eso entre otras cosas, es para mi buscar la estética.
Quizás la palabra que me disgusta sea la mejor elección, ya que no he leído la traducción completa, el traductor es el que evaluará eso. Es por lo que di mi bien intencionada opinión


----------



## albertovidal

Creo que te has ofendido vanamente.
Lo que hacemos en estos foros es dar nuestro punto de vista y opinar.
Así como yo no estuve/estoy de acuerdo respecto de lo que dijiste, a mí me ha sucedido, también, muchas veces -como a la mayoría de los foreros- que haya otros colegas que estén en desacuerdo con lo que uno dice.
La función del traductor, como vos bien mencionás, es la de interpretar una frase y pasarla a otro idioma pero, siempre, manteniendo la esencia de la frase original.
Si tomaste a mal mi comentario, te pido disculpas. No fue mi intención.
Sólo intento sumar para que las preguntas del forero que tiene dudas puedan ser una respuesta lo más precisa posible.
Saludos


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Al contrario, no me ofendiste y también pienso lo mismo que vos sobre para que estan los foros, disculpa si mi forma de expresarme que haya sido en tono de molestia o agresión, no fue mi intensión.  Aunque, reconozco que hay veces que me surge un énfasis apasionado sin sentido. Agradezco y valoro tus aportes
Saludos


----------

